# SkyStar2 DVB-Karte unter SUSE 9.2



## zoku2020 (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine SkyStar2 DVB-Karte im PC stecken.
Mein Problem ist:
Unter Windows funktioniert die Karte perfekt (original Treiber von CD und Vollversion vom TV-Wiedergabe-Programm)
Aber unter SUSE 9.2 Wird die Karte nur im Hardware-Manager von YaST erkannt und KaxTV sagt, es erkenne keine Karte oder sie wird von einem anderen Programm belegt.
Ich weiß leider nicht, welche Pakete ich brauche, um die Karte zum Laufen zu bringen.

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, wär ich sehr dankbar.

greetz zoku


----------

